# Who's going...



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

...to the SIMA Symposium, or the ASCA Executive Summit?

These events are only a couple/few months away. Will the pandemic be over, or will it be worse then? All indicators are pointing towards the pandemic being mulch worse in the near future.

Who's up for a plane ride, and being in close quarters with hundreds of people throughout the states for a few days?

Just wondering.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

If the virus settles down and I'm in Ct for work I'd probably walk the tradeshow and have a couple beers.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I’m Bizzie...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm Bizzie...


Yeah we know...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BUFF said:


> Yeah we know...


That's a relief...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The only reason I would get in a plane right now is to go somewhere warm and tropical...that I couldn't drive to.

Curious if this b.s. is going to be settled down by then.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> That's a relief...


No poo...Thumbs Up


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> The only reason I would get in a plane right now is to go somewhere warm and tropical...that I couldn't drive to.
> 
> Curious if this b.s. is going to be settled down by then.


Don't even need to fly...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> The only reason I would get in a plane right now is to go somewhere warm and tropical...that I couldn't drive to.
> 
> Curious if this b.s. is going to be settled down by then.


I figure the virus is my fault cause i let my wife talk me into a vacation, 2 days after she booked it, the world shut down...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Don't even need to fly...
> View attachment 202093


And mankind thanks ewe.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm Bizzie...


If I knew you'd be there, I "might" actually go, Just for sheer entertainment purposes....we all know how your such a man of many words here...I can only imagine what your like in person.

It's either that, or I dupe Oomkiss into buying some more of my junk, so you can hitch a ride down here, like you said you were last time.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

plow4beer said:


> If I knew you'd be there, I "might" actually go, Just for sheer entertainment purposes....we all know how your such a man of many words here...I can only imagine what your like in person.
> 
> It's either that, or I dupe Oomkiss into buying some more of my junk, so you can hitch a ride down here, like you said you were last time.


Why would I want to ride with Oomkes to BFE Illinois...You met him..Would you go anywhere with him?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Why would I want to ride with Oomkes to BFE Illinois...You met him..Would you go anywhere with him?


Eye wood...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> Why would I want to ride with Oomkes to BFE Illinois...You met him..Would you go anywhere with him?


I would to fart, belch and toss empty's on the floor of his pickup....Thumbs Up


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok, let's not get too off topic here, please

thanks


----------

